# Bimbominkia



## Rubin

Un saluto a tutta la comunità, per iniziare, visto che mi siete preziosissimi nel mio lavoro quotidiano di traduzioni. Un applauso alla vostra costante presenza e rapidità di intervento.
Non ho mai pensato di rivolgermi a voi, perchè la funzione di search è decisamente più che soddisfaciente ed esaustiva, tuttavia questa volta mi vedo costretta a disturbarvi.

Sto traducendo un'intervista ad alcuni giocatori di World of Warcraft, i quali, alla domanda "Cosa non sopportate di WoW (acronimo del titolo del gioco)?", rispondono, tra le varie cose, che non sopportano i "bimbominchia".

Penso sia un vocabolo prettamente gergale dei netgamers italiani, ma qualcosa che possa avvicinarsi anche solo un po' non sono riuscita a trovarlo. Mi suggeriscono "rompiscatole", ma è riduttivo. In ogni caso chiedo i vostri consigli su come tradurre questo termine. Per chi non sapesse cos'è un bimbominchia, posso riassumere in poche parole con: "persona poco seria, non in grado di relazionarsi civilmente con le altre persone, spesso mancando loro di rispetto, provocatore che agisce senza bisogno di essere provocato e che cerca di barare per vincere in fretta e piu' facilmente".

Alcuni giocatori italiani su servers stranieri mi suggeriscono anche "sad wankers", o "lamer", ma verifico con voi che leggete, prima di scrivere inesattezze.

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente di qualunque aiuto e mi scuso per l'eventuale logorrea; il dono della sintesi mi è poco familiare.


Rubin


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi vengono in mente solo termini generici, che potrebbero più o meno esprimere il concetto di stronzone o coglione.
Non credo che esista una traduzione di una parola che non esiste.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi vengono in mente solo termini generici, che potrebbero più o meno esprimere il concetto di stronzone o coglione.
> Non credo che esista una traduzione di una parola che non esiste.


 
Paul
E' l'età, è l'età......

Ho chiesto a mio figlio quindicenne: sa cosa vuol dire bimbominkia (e parla anche di bimbominkiaggine), ma non la sa in inglese....dobbiamo sperare solo in qualche genitore anglo di "gamer" anglo!


----------



## Rubin

Mi dicono, dopo mille peripezie alla ricerca del termine giusto, che si dice "sucker"...

Lo prendo per buono, alla peggio ci sarò andata vicina. 
Se qualcuno vuol smentire o confermare, sarò comunque felice. 

*edito per precisare che più che termine giusto, quello indicatomi è quello che maggiormente si avvicina all'idea di bimbominchia (o bimbominkia, che dir si voglia).


----------



## london calling

Rubin said:


> Mi dicono, dopo mille peripezie alla ricerca del termine giusto, che si dice "sucker"...
> 
> Lo prendo per buono, alla peggio ci sarò andata vicina.
> Se qualcuno vuol smentire o confermare, sarò comunque felice.
> 
> *edito per precisare che più che termine giusto, quello indicatomi è quello che maggiormente si avvicina all'idea di bimbominchia (o bimbominkia, che dir si voglia).


 
Proabilmente hai ragione! Mio figlio ha "tradotto" _bimbominkia_ con cazzone, quindi direi che ci troviamo con "sucker".....


----------



## Shelagh84

Troverai una spiegazione di "Bimbominkia" (anche se non molto ortodossa!) sul sito di Nonciclopedia. Io lo tradurrei con qualcosa tipo "lattante" o "poppante"...insomma qualcosa di appropriato per un ragazzino di 12-15 anni circa che si atteggia da adulto, ma in realtà non lo è.


----------



## pupazzo77

Shelagh84 said:


> Troverai una spiegazione di "Bimbominkia" (anche se non molto ortodossa!) sul sito di Nonciclopedia. Io lo tradurrei con qualcosa tipo "lattante" o "poppante"...insomma qualcosa di appropriato per un ragazzino di 12-15 anni circa che si atteggia da adulto, ma in realtà non lo è.



Anche se sono sopra i 30 mi diletto nei giochi on-line e Shelag84 ha dato la definizione "italiana" migliore.

Ho trovato questa spiegazione , a parer mio, spettacolare :

 Adolescente (ma la bimbominkiaggine può anche tracimare oltre) cultore del  cattivo gusto, estetico  e lessicale, dedito all’abuso di "k" quanto di  autoreferenzialità.

E’ un attention whore effimero, che si sbraccia in  maniera proporzionale alla sua pateticità per dimostrare al mondo di  esistere.

Il suo credo sono gli accessori da gregge, le suonerie di  cellulari improbabili, le signature di MSN farcite di simboli e accenti  circonflessi, il myspace zeppo di foto riprese dall’alto con cappellino e  occhialoni da saldatore ed imperitura espressione bluesteel.

La massima  aspirazione per un bimbominkia è finire su Studioaperto per un proprio filmato  sharato su youtube ed essere commentati da Silvia Vada; i loro guru sono le  marionette di MariaDeFilippi e quando non sono a pascolare insieme in giro,  amano drogarsi di Mmorpg su Internet.

Non sanno un cazzo e mettono becco  su tutto, dimostrando la loro maleducata coglionaggine in CAPS LOCK.
 [_n.d.r. il nome "bimbominchia" è la storpiatura del titolo di una famosa  serie di compilation per bambini, "Bimbomix", degli anni '80, pubblicata dalla  Babyrecords, __volta sfruttare l'effetto popolarità di personaggi  televisivi sui bambini. Tali compilation contenevano pezzi pacchiani cantati da  stelle comete dello star system del tempo: Sabrina Salerno, Heather Parisi, o  Romina Power. Es Questo è il ballo del qua qua, Stasera la luna ci porterà  fortuna_]


da : http://www.bruttastoria.it/dictionary/Bimbominkia.html




SY


Pup@zzo77


----------



## urizon9

Ciao a tutti! Can't find this word in my dictionary. Is it Italian..perhaps some kind of slang? Grazie!*..ad una domanda un  bimbominkia rispose*:*ma kmq nn kredo ke kambieranno kuesti giovani.*


----------



## mikante

Hihihih, what is that? I never heard of it.
I need more context, please.


----------



## Hakkar

Spesso sento nominare questa parola da adolescenti in cerca di fuggire dalle paraplegiche regole linguistiche della propria lingua..
E' praticamente un tizio che usa tutte le lettere per accorciare i messaggi sms, e , cosa molto più importante, che si comporta piuttosto bruscamente con tutti... :
prk km mai nn mi konosc ankr trp bn.. etc.


E conosco anche molto bene il gaming inglese, se riferito al gaming potrebbe essere tradotto come : sad nerd, lousy geek.. something along these lines..

In generale potrebbe essere tradotto come.. Wanker, ma in italiano è più brutale, non mi viene in mente altro per ora.


----------



## Roberto1976

Shelagh84 said:


> Troverai una spiegazione di "Bimbominkia" (anche se non molto ortodossa!) sul sito di Nonciclopedia. Io lo tradurrei con qualcosa tipo "lattante" o "poppante"...insomma qualcosa di appropriato per un ragazzino di 12-15 anni circa che si atteggia da adulto, ma in realtà non lo è.


 
Anch'io l'ho sempre inteso così.


----------



## urizon9

Hakkar said:


> Spesso sento nominare questa parola da adolescenti in cerca di fuggire dalle paraplegiche regole linguistiche della propria lingua..
> E' praticamente un tizio che usa tutte le lettere per accorciare i messaggi sms, e , cosa molto più importante, che si comporta piuttosto bruscamente con tutti... :
> prk km mai nn mi konosc ankr trp bn.. etc.
> 
> .


 
Grazie mille! Esattamente quello che avevo in mente.Vado ad imparare come si usa la funzione di ricerca.Sorry!


----------



## The curious

Yes Urizon9, in italian bimbominkia is slang; a new word that indicates a boy or a girl (normally between 10 and 19 years) that wants to seem older, uses abbreviation (like in eng, it's deffo used when u write a msg... u can c that tnight...), is impolite and rude, just to offend the others.


----------



## Roberto1976

The curious said:


> Yes Urizon9, in italian bimbominkia is slang; a new word that indicates a boy or a girl (normally between 10 and 19 years) that wants to seem older, uses abbreviation (like in eng, it's deffo used when u write a msg... u can c that tnight...), is impolite and rude, just to offend the others.


 
I am not sure whether it is intentionally used to offend others.


----------



## aErial

la traduzione di bimbominkia forse è dumbaby...

non so se posso postare questo link, comunque:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bimbominkia
un dizionario dei nuovi slang, non male... 

ne parlavo pochi giorni fa con degli amici circa il "bimbominkia" e la "bimbominkiaggine", siamo giunti a queste conclusioni:
bimbominkia è un termne generico, non è utilizzato solo nei browser game, anche nella vita di tutti i giorni, per indicare un adolescente cultore del cattivo gusto, estetico  e lessicale, dedito all’abuso di "k" nello scrivere messaggi o altro. E' appossianato di accessori vari, suonerie di cellulari improbabili, le signature di MSN farcite di simboli e accenti circonflessi, emoticon assurde. Poca cultura, molta televisione... 

spero di essere stato di aiuto...


----------



## The curious

Unfortunately yes  Roberto1976, he just does it to annoy, disturb, bother the others  .
All the online explanations arrive at the same conclusion.


----------



## Roberto1976

The curious said:


> Unfortunately yes  Roberto1976, he just does it to annoy, disturb, bother the others  .
> All the online explanations arrive at the same conclusion.


 
Couldn't it be that we, as adults, find it annoying and intimidating, although it is not intentionally meant to be that way?


----------



## Hermocrates

Hakkar said:


> E' praticamente un tizio che usa tutte le lettere per accorciare i messaggi sms, e , cosa molto più importante, che si comporta piuttosto bruscamente con tutti... :
> prk km mai nn mi konosc ankr trp bn.. etc.
> 
> 
> E conosco anche molto bene il gaming inglese, se riferito al gaming potrebbe essere tradotto come : sad nerd, lousy geek.. something along these lines..



Sono d'accordo con la definizione del termine, a grandi linee, ma non sono d'accordo con la traduzione "sad nerd" o "lousy geek". Nel contesto del gaming _nerd_ e _geek_ sono spesso termini che diventano un _badge of pride_, da sfoggiare con onore, ed è solo l'attributo "sad" o "lousy" a essere denigrante. 

Uno dei termini usati dagli smanettoni "seri"  per queto tipo di ragazzini fastidiosi, incompetenti ma pieni di sé e dall'ortografia irritante è "*lamer*". Nello slang della cyber-culture "lamer" ha assunto il significato di persona incapace di fare le cose per davvero e che allora fa solo finta o è tutta apparenza (spesso intendendo il tipico dodicenne che ha troppo tempo da perdere, e ti rompe le scatole).

Nella sub-cultura hacker si usa anche l'espressione "*script-kiddie*", ma benché si riferisca a un tipo di  bimbominchia  è usato in un ambito più ristretto, quindi lo scarterei nel contesto del gaming.


----------



## london calling

From what my teenage son told (and still tells) me and what the Urban Dictionary says thumbsup:aErial), "dumbaby"  sounds like a fair translation for _bimbominkia._

Whether or not we'd use it in BE is quite something else!


----------



## Roberto1976

ryenart said:


> Uno dei termini usati dagli smanettoni "seri"  per queto tipo di ragazzini fastidiosi, incompetenti ma pieni di sé e dall'ortografia irritante è "*lamer*". Nello slang della cyber-culture "lamer" ha assunto il significato di persona incapace di fare le cose per davvero e che allora fa solo finta o è tutta apparenza


 
Però un bimbominkia non è la stessa cosa di un _lamer_, che può anche essere un adulto, per lo meno anagraficamente parlando.


----------



## Hermocrates

Roberto1976 said:


> Però un bimbominkia non è la stessa cosa di un _lamer_, che può anche essere un adulto, per lo meno anagraficamente parlando.



Concordo. Infatti il problema è che si tratta di un termine la cui area di significato si sovrappone solo in parte all'area di significato di "bimbominchia". Può essere usato in alcuni casi per tradurlo, ma non sempre. 

Io personalmente non ho mai sentito il termine "dumbaby", ma concordo che sembri la traduzione più azzeccata nel significato. 
L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che non riesco a capire quanto questo termine slang sia effettivamente diffuso in inglese. Anche su Urban Dictionary (la fonte citata da aErial) questo termine ha ricevuto solo 6 voti (mentre di solito i termini su UD ne ricevono centinaia, positivi o negativi che siano) e cercando su google non ho trovato riscontri. 
Mi sembra più una traduzione letterale dall'italiano, una "proposta" di slang da usare, che uno slang effettivamente consolidato nell'uso. (Tenete presente che UD è un vocabolario di tipo wiki, in cui le voci sono inserite liberamente dagli utenti, e quanto un termine riflette un reale "uso" è stabilito democraticamente in base ai voti che gli altri utenti danno per ogni lemma e definizione inseriti). 
Senza altri riscontri dell'uso del termine "dumbaby" potrebbe essere azzardato usarlo in una traduzione, perché magari è uno di quei tanti termini "proposti", ma destinati a perdersi senza mai essere entrati veramente nell'uso. Una meteora linguistica.


----------



## pask46

Mi sono fatto una cultura in materia di "bimbiminkia" senza sapere che esistesse un termine italiano... Orbene, pare che la traduzione in inglese sia assai difficile poichè in realtà i bimbiminkia attraversano diverse fasi nella loro breve carriera, tutte comunque accomunate da un unico fine: disturbare. Questi soggetti, di cui si traccia un aleatorio profilo, sono generalmente teen-agers con molto tempo a disposizione ed una media conoscenza di internet e dei PC. La loro evoluzione passa da:
-l'insulto gratuito (flame, da cui flamerz) 
-al disturbo grafico (riempire lo spazio virtuale, generalmente una chat room o una bacheca virtuale o anche una messaggeria, con ripetute righe di testo=flooding, [da cui flooderz] oppure abusando del capslock o dei caratteri ascii o ancora di funzioni grafiche che permettono di inserire simboli o strisce nere...)
-all'insulto mirato nei confronti del moderatore o di chi li banna
-alla costituzione di alleanze con altri lamerz-flamerz, chiamate crews, che hanno il fine unico di disturbare altri utenti.
Generalmente finiscono coll'annoiarsi presto e, a detta di esperti (utenti anziani di reti o chatters di lungo corso) si ripresentano fingendosi esperti del web proponendosi come moderatori... millantando conoscenze e spesso minacciando di "azzerare hard disk" o riformattare i PC di altri utenti, insomma, spacciandosi per hackerz*.
Si riconoscono "visualmente" per l'uso di un linguaggio "sms-style", il disprezzo per la lingua corretta, uso smodato delle maiuscole, frequenti insulti. Oltre che, come ovvio, per il tipo di messaggi e lo scopo della loro presenza. 

*NB l'uso della "z" nel plurale è un tratto distintivo di tutti questi personaggi.


----------



## Hermocrates

pask46 said:


> -alla costituzione di alleanze con altri lamerz-flamerz, chiamate crews, che hanno il fine unico di disturbare altri utenti.



In questa particolare fase aggregativa e distruttiva della loro evoluzione, in inglese prendono il nome tecnico di "*snerts*".


----------



## pask46

Comunque è un mondo a parte, meriterebbe studi più approfonditi...

Volevo solo aggiungere una cosa, circa il dubbio di Roberto1976 se un bimbominkia possa essere un lamer... in realtà dietro a quel nick, a quegli atteggiamenti può esservi chiunque, inutile fare distinzioni basate sull'età... Un chatter esperto arriva sicuramente ad inquadrare i soggetti, a distinguere il sesso (le chat sono piene di uomini che si fingono donne...), l'età, il grado di cultura... ma è tutto da dimostrare!
Quindi non credo sia possibile sottilizzare a tal punto, includendo anche la discriminante dell'età...


----------



## Trinit

Scusate quindi dumbaby è giusto? 
Non ho capito molto di questo thread!
Comunque dato che sono adolescente io do del bimbominkia spesso a chi:
- Non parla mai italiano usando troppe abbreviazioni o k, o parole da truzzo;
- Chi per esempio nel gioco perde e grida subito Cheateer cheaterrr! Solo perchè ha perso
- Si da troppe arie inutili per cose che non ha mai fatto e mai farà.

Spero che possa aiutare =S
Perchè è interessante la discussione =)


----------



## Hakkar

Hermocrates said:


> Sono d'accordo con la definizione del termine, a grandi linee, ma non sono d'accordo con la traduzione "sad nerd" o "lousy geek". Nel contesto del gaming _nerd_ e _geek_ sono spesso termini che diventano un _badge of pride_, da sfoggiare con onore, ed è solo l'attributo "sad" o "lousy" a essere denigrante.
> 
> Uno dei termini usati dagli smanettoni "seri"  per queto tipo di ragazzini fastidiosi, incompetenti ma pieni di sé e dall'ortografia irritante è "*lamer*". Nello slang della cyber-culture "lamer" ha assunto il significato di persona incapace di fare le cose per davvero e che allora fa solo finta o è tutta apparenza (spesso intendendo il tipico dodicenne che ha troppo tempo da perdere, e ti rompe le scatole).
> 
> Nella sub-cultura hacker si usa anche l'espressione "*script-kiddie*", ma benché si riferisca a un tipo di  bimbominchia  è usato in un ambito più ristretto, quindi lo scarterei nel contesto del gaming.



Ciao Hemocrates, non sono più andato su questo thread da tempo, quindi ti rispondo ora.
Per quanto mi riguarda e nel mio campo di conoscenza, ti do le definizione delle parole con ordine, per quello che ne so io.
Per quanto riguarda *"Nerd"*, non mi pare affatto sia una medaglia d'onore che i player si portino addosso. Anzi, vengono spesso degradati e insultati per ottenere risultati maggiori giocando più ore rispetto ad altri. Per questo vengono chiamati nerd, come aspetto denigratorio rispetto alle loro conquiste, anche nel così detto *"Nerdy Look" che in America, soprattutto nei college, è famoso e conosciuto nell'essere etichettato nei ragazzi con occhiali, perchè appunto si presuppone che stiano molto al computer.*
Per *"Lamer"*si presuppone che sia una persona che va fuori le regole, è stretto cognato di lame, che appunto è proprio Uncool. Per quello che ne so io, è un gamer che trasgredisce alle regole per vincere.
Di *script-kiddie* non ho mai sentito nulla.
Per quanto riguarda *Bimbominkia*, il termine in italiano da un significato non necessariamente di gamer, ma soprattutto di una persona arrogante, cosa che in quei termini inglesi, non c'è. Sono lo stesso dei termini denigratori, ma l'aspetto di arroganza non è presente in nessun termine... quindi il *"Bimbominkia" (gamer)* potrebbe essere sempre tradotto con l'aggiunta di *arrogant, closed minded, (limited?)* *gamer*/*kid*, a mio parere, se si parla di videogames.


----------



## Trinit

No in rete molti me compreso usano lamer per parlare di piccoli hacker, che defacciano siti ecc. piccole cose.
Mentre cio che dici tu, che fanno finta ma non sanno niente sono i kiddies


----------



## Azazel81

Concordo con la spiegazione di Trinit. Anche perché comunque mi pare che nei post precedenti si sia ristretto il campo dei significati a persone che utilizzano internet o comunque il pc. 

In realtà il termine bimbominkia è molto usato (specie qui al nord) per definire il classico teppistello, o bulletto. In ogni caso credo sia un termine nato da situazioni in cui, ad esempio, un adulto (o giù di lì) si è ritrovato davanti una ragazzino (di età compresa tra i 10 e i 17 anni direi) che provava a fare il bullo con lui.

Che io sappia l'espressione bimbominkia (almeno qui a Milano) è molto utilizzata in questo senso. Poi magari si è estesa a chi utilizza internet e si comporta in modo "stupido".. da bambino.

Per quanto riguarda "lamers" e "flamers" io direi questo: lamers e flamers possono essere dei "bimbiminkia" ma non è detto. E un "bimbominkia" al 99% è un "lamer" e/o "flamer" perché il suo atteggiamento lo porta a comportarsi da lamer e/o flamer.

La questione è appunto l'età... il bimbominkia generalmente è una persona che non supera i 17/18 anni di età, fa il bullo, ma si comporta in realtà come un bambino.


----------



## Trinit

Wow! Grazie non la sapevo questa cosa del nord.
La terrò a mente se parlo con gente del nord! Grazie =)


----------



## Hakkar

Il mio post precedente si riferiva prettamente al gaming, e non a l'hacking.

Flamer è colui che fa polemiche (soprattutto nei forum....) secondo me non c'entra con bimbominkia, perchè non ritona il tono di arroganza stessa.


----------



## Azazel81

Trinit said:


> No in rete molti me compreso usano lamer per parlare di piccoli hacker, che defacciano siti ecc. piccole cose.
> Mentre cio che dici tu, che fanno finta ma non sanno niente sono i kiddies


 
Giusto per la cronaca:

i lamer sono persone che si atteggiano ad hacker, ma in realtà non possiedono nemmeno 1/100 delle capacità degli hacker veri.
Oltretutto un lamer non si definirebbe mai tale... tenderebbe a definirsi hacker, mentre un hacker distinguerebbe subito i due concetti.

Onestamente non so se esista un corrispondente in Inglese (parlo ovviamente di "bimbominkia").


----------

